# Ring making



## Blueglass (Nov 6, 2013)

I decided to try making one for my wife. Turned out nice. Pink Ivory with coco bolo. I've got it about 1/16" thick and she wants it thinner how thin can I get away with I'm wondering,


----------



## DKMD (Nov 6, 2013)

I've made a bunch of rings from different scraps, and stabilized wood worked better for me than anything else until I got a ring core from Eric(bangle guy)... The metal cores give it stability beyond anything I could accomplish with wood alone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 23, 2013)

I got it pretty thin where she is happy it stillseemspretty tough so I'm happy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 23, 2013)

This is the ring BTW. Not the best pic though.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

